# Novo portal Web da Associação Portuguesa de Meteorologia e Geofísica



## Previsor (30 Dez 2008 às 18:54)

Temos o prazer de informar que está disponível, no endereço http://www.apmg.pt/, o novo portal Web da Associação Portuguesa de Meteorologia e Geofísica.
Antecipadamente agradecemos a vossa visita e participação activa, embora a maior parte das funcionalidades não esteja, ainda, instalada.
Esperamos que o portal venha a constituir uma plataforma de informação, divulgação, interacção e formação no seio da comunidade científica e dos cidadãos.


----------



## psm (31 Dez 2008 às 01:41)

Tive a ver o vosso Portal, mas no entanto terei de perguntar se o portal referenciado está em construção, pois grande parte dos link´s estão em branco ao nivel de informação?


----------

